# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #413 κόμβος skorpina, Άνω Δάσος Χαϊδαρίου

## koem

Εγκαινιάζεται σήμερα το thread για τον κόμβο #413, που είναι το νέο μου σπίτι στο Άνω Δάσος Χαϊδαρίου - με nickname skorpina. O κόμβος είναι πάνω από την πλατεία του τέρματος των λεωφορείων του Δάσους και έχει άπλετη θέα.

Για την ώρα έχουν σχεδιαστεί δύο bb links - με Billgout (516) και με special (3919).

Εδώ θα υπάρχουν τα νέα για τον κόμβο...

----------


## koem

Το AP του Billgout πιάστηκε με ευκολία (-65), ενώ το ΑΡ του special με μεγάλη δυσκολία και με πολύ θόρυβο (είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι με το ΑΡ του MauVe που είναι στην ίδια ευθεία.

Για την ώρα έχει μπει πιατάκι προς τον Billgout και ένα LANCOM L54ag με POE (ας είναι καλά το νέο switch που υποστηρίζει 802.3af). Περιμένω νεότερα από τον Βασίλη αφού στήσει από την πλευρά του το πιατάκι του και στοχεύσει ακριβώς.

Αυτή τη βδομάδα θα προμηθευτώ ακόμα ένα LANCOM L54ag. To θέλω γιατί υποστηρίζει VLAN και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω το routing με μία μόνο κάρτα δικτύου, ένα managed switch και τα LANCOM.

----------


## papashark

Καλορίζικος ο νέος κόμβος.

Άντε να τον τελειώσεις, για να μπείτε μετά μέσα στο σπίτι, ώστε να σου πούμε και καλορίζικο το σπίτι !  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το AP του Billgout πιάστηκε με ευκολία (-65), ενώ το ΑΡ του special με μεγάλη δυσκολία και με πολύ θόρυβο (είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι με το ΑΡ του MauVe που είναι στην ίδια ευθεία.
> 
> Για την ώρα έχει μπει πιατάκι προς τον Billgout και ένα LANCOM L54ag με POE (ας είναι καλά το νέο switch που υποστηρίζει 802.3af). Περιμένω νεότερα από τον Βασίλη αφού στήσει από την πλευρά του το πιατάκι του και στοχεύσει ακριβώς.


Σύμφωνα με την nodeDB, η απόστασή σου από τον special είναι 2,2 χλμ και από εμένα 9,1 χλμ. Αυτό σου δίνει μία διαφορά σήματος 12+dB.
Εχεις επίσης κάποιες 5-6 μοίρες διαφορά στην στόχευση.

Δεδομένου ότι και ο Β52 στήνει στη θέση Β52_3 κόμβο με μεγάλο οπτικό πεδίο ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε μήπως πρέπει να ξανασχεδιάσουμε τις ζεύξεις της περιοχής.

Για να μη χάνουμε το χρόνο μας σε συνατήσεις σε καφετέριες κλπ να οργανώσουμε μια τηλεδιάσκεψη, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από τους υπολοίπους.

----------


## maxfuels

Καλορίζικος ο νέος κόμβος Δημήτρη.  ::

----------


## koem

Καλή ιδέα... Συνάντηση στο IRC τότε... Περιμένω να μου πείτε μέρα και ώρα.

Ευχαριστώ maxfuels  ::

----------


## koem

Το link με Billgout βγήκε και σήμερα θα γίνει μια μικρή διόρθωση και στο πιατάκι μου και θα έχουμε link ποιότητας ... ΑΑΑ.

Επειδή ο special θα βγάλει link με τον Billgout, σκεφτόμουν να διαθέσω αλλού το interface. Υπάρχει ένα διαθέσιμο interface που κοιτάζει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας με ssid awmn_413_skorpina_test.

Θυμίζω ότι το νεό μου σπίτι-κόμβος είναι ακριβώς στο κάτω μέρος του νταμαριού στο Δάσος Χαϊδαρίου. Όσοι το βλέπουν, ας μου ρίξουν ένα μήνυμα για να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθούμε.

----------


## B52

Ριξε μια ματια εδω ....
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12753&start=0 

και πες και καμια ip απο τον κομβο scorpina να κανουμε κανα trace.  ::

----------


## koem

To είδα, το είδα....  ::  


Για κάνε και ένα tracert στο 10.46.165.252...

----------


## sbolis

> Υπάρχει ένα διαθέσιμο interface που κοιτάζει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας με ssid awmn_413_skorpina_test.


Δες τι μπορεί να γίνει με την Κυψέλη (πχ. sotirisk που έχει πάρα πολύ
καλή θέα προς δυτικά - από αρκετά νότια, έως αρκετά βόρεια).

----------


## koem

Να το κοιτάξουμε, αλλά μακρυά μου φαίνεται...

----------


## B52

well done.....



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.46.165.252
traceroute to 10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.10)  0.202 ms  0.194 ms  0.146 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  2.319 ms  0.745 ms  1.147 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  1.443 ms  2.247 ms  0.980 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  2.223 ms  3.616 ms  2.663 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.billgout.awmn (10.2.16.85)  10.505 ms  8.130 ms  7.105 ms
 6  10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252)  7.659 ms  5.569 ms  4.338 ms
```

----------


## B52

A! παντως με την μητερα σου θα μιλας voip ανετα......χαχαχαχαχαχα  ::  



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.46.165.252
traceroute to 10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-maxfuels.b52.awmn (10.42.44.113)  3.645 ms  5.215 ms  5.821 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  6.452 ms  3.999 ms  4.877 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  10.613 ms  3.531 ms  5.030 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  5.605 ms  11.344 ms  3.996 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.billgout.awmn (10.2.16.85)  13.342 ms  9.103 ms  5.704 ms
 6  10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252)  15.900 ms  9.608 ms  8.058 ms
```

----------


## koem

ΝΑΙ ΜΑΜΑ, ΤΙ ΦΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ;

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  ::

----------


## Billgout

Άντε βρε σου έδωσα και ένα προσωρινό όνομα για να μην φωνάζεις.
Από τούδε και στο εξής το 10.46.165.252 ακούει στο koem-new.billgout.awmn (ξέρω έχω μεγάλη φαντασία. αλλα μη ζητάτε πολλά τέτοια ώρα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tlogic

Τάσο την πάτησες  ::  
Υπάρχει και πιο σύντομη διαδρομή!!
Με μεγαλύτερο lag όμως!
Αρα δε θα μιλάει με τη Μαμά!




> traceroute to 10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84) 1.662 ms 3.196 ms 2.868 ms
> 2 gw-ataraxos.nikpet.awmn (10.44.187.82) 131.878 ms 16.018 ms 15.115 ms
> 3 gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.89) 319.538 ms 116.489 ms 147.390 ms
> 4 gw-acinonyx.billgout.awmn (10.2.16.85) 134.630 ms 242.752 ms 225.402 ms
> 5 10.46.165.252 (10.46.165.252) 265.050 ms 234.837 ms 165.230 ms

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα διαθέσιμο interface που κοιτάζει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας με ssid awmn_413_skorpina_test.
> 
> 
> Δες τι μπορεί να γίνει με την Κυψέλη (πχ. sotirisk που έχει πάρα πολύ
> καλή θέα προς δυτικά - από αρκετά νότια, έως αρκετά βόρεια).


Γενικά η Κυψέλη ψάχνεται. sotirisk, ok_computer, fotis80 είναι πιθανά bb.

----------


## nikpet

> Τάσο την πάτησες  
> Υπάρχει και πιο σύντομη διαδρομή!!
> Με μεγαλύτερο lag όμως!
> Αρα δε θα μιλάει με τη Μαμά!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό με το lag έχει παραγίνει...
Πρέπει να το διορθώσουμε...  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Τάσο την πάτησες  
> Υπάρχει και πιο σύντομη διαδρομή!!
> Με μεγαλύτερο lag όμως!
> Αρα δε θα μιλάει με τη Μαμά!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Όλα θα φτιάξουν τέκνα μου! Μην αγχώνεστε!  ::

----------


## koem

Nα το φτιάξετε, να το φτιάξετε, γιατί θα με ακούει η μαμά μου με σπασίματα!

----------


## Billgout

> ΝΑΙ ΜΑΜΑ, ΤΙ ΦΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ;
> 
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ


Και να φτιάξει η διαδρομή, αν συνεχίσεις να γράφεις τέτοια, σπασίματα θα ακούς  ::  ....... από τα πιάτα που θα σου πετάει η Βάσω στο κεφάλι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zodiac

μπραβο κοεμ επιτελους ηρθες δασος!! εγω μαλον θα πεσω στο bilgoyt λογικα πρεπει να βλεπω και εσενα!εγω ειμαι στη σουκατζιδη

----------


## koem

Μίλα με τον Βασίλη. Θα σε καθοδηγήσεις να πιάσεις την omni του.

----------


## koem

Προμηθεύτηκα σήμερα και το δεύτερο LANCOM 54ag, οπότε είμαι έτοιμος. 80άρι πιάτο βρήκα ένα περίσσειο στο σπίτι, οπότε μόνο feeder μου λείπει...

----------


## Billgout

@zodiac: Ήμουν νιός και γέρασα βρε ψαρούκλα  ::  άντε ντε  ::  

@Doctor Zivago: Συννενοήσου με το Philip633 FM Stereo για τα περαιτέρω (feeder, στόχευση, ταψί καταϊφι κτλ)

Έλα να βγαίνουν τα links  ::

----------


## koem

H βελτίωση της στόχευσης με το Φίλιππο αναβάλλεται για μετά τον γάμο... Έχω να πάω την Παρασκευή στις πουτάνες και το Σάββατο να ξεκουραστώ για την Κυριακή, οπότε και αρχίζει ο έγγαμος βίος μου.

Για την ώρα:

http://10.46.168.1

Περιέχει ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για:

1) Πώς να εγκαταστήσεις μια AVM ISDN κάρτα σε Debian 3.0 sarge (σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία μου (ως άσχετου)

2) Sample Asterisk configuration από τον κόμβο μου


Σύντομα, ακόμα περισσότερο περιεχόμενο...

----------


## vegos

> H βελτίωση της στόχευσης με το Φίλιππο αναβάλλεται για μετά τον γάμο... Έχω να πάω την Παρασκευή στις πουτάνες και το Σάββατο να ξεκουραστώ για την Κυριακή, οπότε και αρχίζει ο έγγαμος βίος μου.


Άντε με το καλό!

Ααα, και μην μπλέξεις τη σειρά... Μόνο την παρασκευή θα πας... Μετά, έχει παντόφλα  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ΧΕΧΕΧΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Μεγεια ο κομβος Δημητρη, και αιντε η ωρα η καλη  ::

----------


## dti

> ...και το Σάββατο να ξεκουραστώ για την Κυριακή, οπότε και αρχίζει ο έγγαμος βίος μου.


Πού θα γίνει ο γάμος (μήπως και καλύπτουμε την περιοχή που είναι η εκκλησία);  ::  
Φαντάζεσαι το γάμο σου σε video streaming live over wireless;  :: 

Άντε με το καλό, πάντα ευτυχισμένοι και αγαπημένοι!

----------


## koem

ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΧΑΪΔΑΡΙΟΥ - 12:30 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ - ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ  ::  

ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΟΙ! 

ΦΗΜΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΡΥΖΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΤΑΧΤΟΥΝ Ν-TYPE CONNECTORS ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ.

ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΟΣ, ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ. Η ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ AWMN, ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ OMNI ΤΟΥ BILLGOUT.

----------


## xaotikos

Δημήτρη καλή αρχή στον έγγαμο βίο και σου εύχομαι να είστε ευτυχισμένοι και αγαπημένοι!!!

----------


## jamesbond

καταπληκτική εγκατάσταση  ::   ::   ::  ,ζηλεύωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΧΑΪΔΑΡΙΟΥ - 12:30 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ - ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ  
> 
> ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΟΙ! 
> 
> ΦΗΜΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΡΥΖΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΤΑΧΤΟΥΝ Ν-TYPE CONNECTORS ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ.
> 
> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΟΣ, ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ. Η ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ AWMN, ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ OMNI ΤΟΥ BILLGOUT.



Μήπως θέλεις να πάω την πεθερά σου στην Εκκλησία με το αγωνιστικό ;  ::  
Η ΩΡΑ Η ΚΑΛΗ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ !!!  ::

----------


## tlogic

> C:\>tracert 10.46.168.1
> 
> Tracing route to ns.skorpina.awmn [10.46.168.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms http://www.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms wrap.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.251]
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-tlogic.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.47.246]
> 4 4 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-maxfuels.b52.awmn [10.42.44.113]
> ...


Οσο πάει και βελτιώνεται  ::  

Σηκώνει και άλλη βελτίωση στο 4! (Ακούς Τάσο και Σίμο)

Παρεπιπτόντως νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα λάθος στο dns
στο 5. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι gw-b52.philip.awmn ?

----------


## B52

Νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο θα το κοιταξω....

----------


## Philip

Το *10.42.44.202* είναι στο Slack router μου 


```
ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6B:34:2F:08
          inet addr:10.42.44.202  Bcast:10.42.44.207  Mask:255.255.255.248
```

----------


## B52

Nαι αλλα μαλλον επρεπε να ειναι gw-b52.philip633.awmn

----------


## koem

To Σάββατο 23/7 από τις 17:30 θα ξεκινήσουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης του κόμβου και βελτίωσης της στόχευσης. Θα διαρκέσουν περίπου μιαν ώρα. Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## koem

Ο κόμβος ανέβηκε ξανά... Τώρα και τα δύο LANCOM 54ag τροφοδοτούνται μέσω POE από το switch, μίκρυνε το μήκος των καλωδίων μεταξύ feeder-LANCOMs και βελτιώθηκε το link με τον Philip633 (πήγε -61 σήμερα από -73 προχτές μετά τη βελτίωση της στόχευσης και από -79 πριν τη βελτίωση της στόχευσης). 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα ανέβω ξανά, θα μειώσω το μήκος του pigtail από τα 20 εκατοστά στα 6, μήπως βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο.


Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Billgout

Από τη πολύ βελτίωση, σήμερα το πρωί το interface προς εσένα είχε το εκπληκτικό uptime 1.30 ώρας. Τα restart απο την πλευρά σου δίνουν και παίρνουν  ::  

Any solution up to this evening ? Δεν σκοπεύω να περάσω την άδεια μου κανοντας επανεκίννηση στο routing.  ::  

Όμορφα.

----------


## koem

Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει. Σήμερα μιλούσα και με τον Φίλιππο. Προς το παρόν το Link είναι down λόγω τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος (ελπίζω να μην κάηκε με το PoE).

H λύση θα έρθει από τη Λετονία...

----------


## koem

Οι χειρότεροι φόβοι μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν... Το LANCOM ψόφησε  ::   ::   ::  Μάλιστα μια αντίσταση πάνω στο τυπωμένο έχει γίνει φλαμπέ  ::  

Θα βάλω το βράδυ μια άλλη εξωτερική συσκευή που έχω (D-LINK DI-754), που παίζει όμως μόνο ως AP.

----------


## spirosco

Γιατρε, παιδευεσαι που παιδευεσαι μεσα στη ζεστη και τις παχιες τις μυγες,
δεν κοιτας να φτιαξεις ενα ωραιο ρουτερακι σαν του billgout ή του philip
με pci ή minipci καρτες -οπως συνηθιζουμε και οι υπολοιποι- μπας και στεριωσει λιγακι ο κομβος?

Οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα ειναι προτιμοτερο τετοιες μερες να ασχολεισαι με οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο την ταρατσα  ::

----------


## koem

Μπαρμπα-Σπύρο, δίκιο έχεις, αλλά η Λετονία αργεί ακόμα... Μετά τις εξετάσεις το Σεπτέμβρη για το μεταπτυχιακό θα το στήσω σίγουρα...

----------


## koem

Οι εξετάσεις καθυστερούν λίγο, οπότε πήγα και ψώνισα:

Routerboard 532 με μια daughterboard για 2 ακόμα miniPCI και μια Senao 2.5 miniPCI για χρέη AP.

To LANCOM 54ag που μέχρι στιγμής με εξυπηρετούσε πάει για πούλημα.

Μόλις καταφέρω και στήσω το μηχάνημα, στην περιοχή του Δάσους θα υπάρχει νέο AP που θα εξυπηρετεί την περιοχή όλη, καθως και παραδίπλα.

Θα ξανανέβει το link με billgout και θα έχω διαθέσιμο ακόμα ένα interface για backbone link.

O μόνος προβληματισμός μου είναι ότι η omni που έχω μάλλον δεν εξυπηρετεί πολύ την κατάσταση, καθώς το σπίτι είναι πολύ ψηλά και θα είχε περισσότερο νόημα μια sector 120 μοιρών. Ανταλλάσει κανείς;

----------


## koem

Το routerboard στήθηκε, το ίδιο και η omni.

Απομένουν:

1. στόχευση πιάτων
2. δημιουργία του VPN με το πατρικό για Internet
3. ρύθμιση NAT / firewall
4. 3o bb link!

Όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στο 2 και 3, ευπρόσδεκτοι!

----------


## koem

Ο κόμβος είναι αποκομμένος από το υπόλοιπο AWMN, λόγω:

1. δεν παίζει η CM9 με τον Billgout... προσπάθησα, αλλά τίποτα προς το παρόν
2. ο Phlip κάνει αναδιάταξη των Links εδώ και 4 μέρες και είμαι off χωρίς να ειδοποιηθώ...

----------


## Philip

> Ο κόμβος είναι αποκομμένος από το υπόλοιπο AWMN, λόγω:
> 
> 1. δεν παίζει η CM9 με τον Billgout... προσπάθησα, αλλά τίποτα προς το παρόν
> 2. ο Phlip κάνει αναδιάταξη των Links εδώ και 4 μέρες και είμαι off χωρίς να ειδοποιηθώ...


Όταν έχεις διάφορα πρόβλημα με μηχανήματα δεν μπορείς να τα λύσεις άμεσα, 
και εκτός αυτού να είσαι καλά που με πήρες τηλέφωνο προτού κάνεις αυτό το Post να με ρωτήσεις τι έχω πάθει.

Σε ενημερώνω πάντως για να ξέρεις ότι δεν αναμένεται σύντομα να σηκωθεί το Link 

1ον Περιορισμένος χρόνος

2ον Οικονομικοί λόγοι

3ον Σε θέμα προτεραιότητας μου είναι αδιάφορο το Link όπου είχαμε μιας και δεν βγαίνει πλέον κανείς από εκεί παρά μονό εσύ.

Απλά να σου υπενθυμίσω (μιας και θες ενημέρωση μέσο του Forum) ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν έπεσε το Link Koen <-> Billgout και τόσες μέρες δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα από μεριά σου και αρχίσαμε να ψαχνόμαστε για έξοδο, με αποτέλεσμα σε κάποια άτυχη στιγμή να μου καεί το ένα Router στην ταράτσα και να ψάχνω να βρω άκρη πως θα ξανασηκώσω τα Link, (βέβαια είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να δίνει κάποιες προτεραιότητες στα γεγονότα και αυτό κάνω και εγώ) 

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## koem

Νόμιζα ότι το είχες στρέψει προς τον cyberangel και γιαυτό δεν ασχολήθηκα στην αρχή. 

Τέλος πάντων, μάλλον θα βάλω την κάρτα σου προς τον Βασίλη για να έχω λίγο awmn σπίτι μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω...

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Απλά να σου υπενθυμίσω (μιας και θες ενημέρωση μέσο του Forum) ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν έπεσε το Link Koen <-> Billgout και τόσες μέρες δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα από μεριά σου και αρχίσαμε να ψαχνόμαστε για έξοδο, με αποτέλεσμα σε κάποια άτυχη στιγμή να μου καεί το ένα Router στην ταράτσα και να ψάχνω να βρω άκρη πως θα ξανασηκώσω τα Link, (βέβαια είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να δίνει κάποιες προτεραιότητες στα γεγονότα και αυτό κάνω και εγώ) 
> 
> Φιλικά Φίλιππος


Από της αναφορά του προβλήματος στο μεταξύ μας link (24/9), μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι ουσιαστικό για να διορθωθεί (φαντάζομαι λόγω προτεραιοτήτων -εντος και εκτός AWMN). Φασαρία γίνεται τώρα που ο Φιλλιπος έπαθε ζημιά στο μηχανημά του και δεν έχεις πλέον αλλη διέξοδο.
Το εν λόγω σκηνικό έχει επαναληφθεί τουλάχιστον 3 φορές τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες, και αν μη τι άλλο προσπαθήσαμε - και ΕΜΕΙΣ - να βοηθήσουμε να λυθούν τα προβλήματα - και πολλές φορές, προσπαθώντας να δουμε πως θα αναπροσαρμόσουμε κάτι από τη δική μας πλευρά (αδίκως γιατι οι κόμβοι μια χαρά ήταν). Στην επικοινωνία μας όταν έιχε παρουσιαστεί το προτελευταίο πρόβλημα, σου είχα πει τις ενστάσεις μου και πως δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τέτοια φαινόμενα στο μέλλον.

*Έχω υποχρέωση απέναντι στο Δίκτυο, στον εαυτό μου και τους clients να υπάρχει 24/7 διαθεσιμότητα του κόμβου μου - αφού έχω αποφασίσει ότι θα μέλος του backbone του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ, και όχι μόνο για τις προσωπικές μου ανάγκες. Αυτό σημαίνει αξιοπιστία κόμβου.*

Συνυπολογίζοντας το παραπάνω, σύν τα γεγονότα:
1. δεν έχω άπειρο χρόνο
2. έχω διαθέσει αρκετα χρήματα και,
3. ο εξοπλισμός δεν είναι για να τον βλέπω να κάθεται.

δεν υπάρχει πρός το παρόν από την πλευρά μου διαθέσιμο iface. Αν θες μπορεί να πέσεις προσωρινά στην omni μου ώστε να βγείς προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, για τις ανάγκες σου σε internet και voip. (αρκεί μια απλή αλλαγή του feeder μια και στοχεύεις επάνω μου).


Φιλικά,
Βασίλης

ΥΓ. Αν επιθυμείς να πέσεις στο AP, στείλε μου pm με την MAC address. Η IP που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι η 10.46.165.78/27

----------


## koem

Το Routerboard αναστήθηκε και αναζητεί bb links.

Α, να μην το ξεχάσω. Αναζητώ σύνδεση με ΜΗ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟΥΣ κόμβους. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Philip

::  
 ::  *Έχεις κάτι να αναφέρεις που αφορά τον κόμβο μου η εμένα ? ?*  ::  
 ::

----------


## koem

> *Έχεις κάτι να αναφέρεις που αφορά τον κόμβο μου η εμένα ? ?*



Χαχαχα, το διορθώνω ... 

μην με παρεξηγήσεις! Αναφερόμουν με ειρωνία στο μήνυμα του Βασίλη...

----------


## Billgout

Χαίρομαι που μετα τη χθεσινή ανταλλαγη μηνυμάτων, αφνιδίως το routerboard αναστήθηκε. Ευτυχείς συμπτώσεις.




> Από της αναφορά του προβλήματος στο μεταξύ μας link (24/9), μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι ουσιαστικό για να διορθωθεί (φαντάζομαι λόγω προτεραιοτήτων -εντος και εκτός AWMN). Φασαρία γίνεται τώρα που ο Φιλλιπος έπαθε ζημιά στο μηχανημά του και δεν έχεις πλέον αλλη διέξοδο.
> *Το εν λόγω σκηνικό έχει επαναληφθεί τουλάχιστον 3 φορές τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες*, και αν μη τι άλλο προσπαθήσαμε - και ΕΜΕΙΣ - να βοηθήσουμε να λυθούν τα προβλήματα - και πολλές φορές, προσπαθώντας να δουμε πως θα αναπροσαρμόσουμε κάτι από τη δική μας πλευρά (αδίκως γιατι οι κόμβοι μια χαρά ήταν


Καλά links.

----------


## koem

Ναι, ήρθαν τα πράγματα από την ομαδική του mojiro και αντικατέστησα την καμένη CM9.

Όντως ευτυχής σύμπτωση.

----------


## Billgout

Α, δεν ήταν προβληματικό το daughterboard, όπως μου είχες πει και είχες γράψει και εδώ μέσα; Επειδή είχες αναφέρει ότι είχες βάλει άλλη κάρτα και πάλι δεν έπαιζε (βαρίεμαι να κάνω τα quotes). Αυτό θα πει τύχη.

Τέλος πάντως, nunny's work, just ended.

Καλή τύχη και καλά links όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω.

----------


## koem

> Α, δεν ήταν προβληματικό το daughterboard, όπως μου είχες πει και είχες γράψει και εδώ μέσα;


Άλλη μια ασυνέπεια λόγων-πράξεων εκ μέρους μου. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν συμβαίνουν κάτι τέτοια στους αξιόπιστους κόμβους. Όταν μεγαλώσω θα γίνω κι εγώ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ, πού θα πάει...

----------


## Billgout

Συ είπας...

----------


## Cha0s

Κοίτα να δεις που νόμιζα ότι μόνο εμείς οι πιτσιρικάδες (οι της ηλικίας μου) είναι γκρίνια!  ::  

Μεγάλα παιδιά είστε χαλαρώστε  ::

----------


## koem

Ο καιρός ανοίγει, τα πουλάκια τιτιβίζουν και σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω να στήσω AP. Από εκεί που ειμαι η sector είναι μονόδρομος. Θα βάλω ένα Misco AP για να καλύπτω την περιοχή που βλέπω (Κουνέλια - Β.πλαγία Πρ.Ηλία - Παλατάκι - Αττικό Νοσοκομείο - Νέα Ζωή - Αιγάλεω - ΤΕΙ Αθηνών - Αγ. Αναστασία - Λόφος Αξιωματικών). Όλη αυτή η περιοχή σε άνοιγμα περίπου 120 μοίρες.

Μου λείπει η ... sector... Αν υπάρχει καμιά περίσσεια για δοκιμή λειτουργίας του AP πριν μπω στο έξοδο να πάρω άλλη, ας την προσφέρει κάποιος για 1-2 μήνες, με προοπτική αγοράς της, αν οι δοκιμές με πιθανούν clients είναι επιτυχείς.

Επισυνάπτω τον χάρτη που έχω άπλετη πρόσβαση. Λίγο μπουρδελέ ο χάρτης, αλλά δίνει μια εικόνα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## koem

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί επιτέλους AP στον κόμβο 413 (Άνω Δάσος Χαϊδαρίου). Χρέη ΑΡ κάνει ένα Cisco 350AP με μια 5db omni. Προς το παρόν, το ΑΡ παίζει στο κανάλι 1 και σε χαμηλή ισχύ. Σκοπεύει να εξυπηρετήσει την περιοχή του Άνω Δάσους και να δράσει βοηθητικά στα APs των special & billgout.

Επίσης λειτουργεί hotspot (thanks mikrotik) που προσφέρει εκτός των άλλων και πρόσβαση στο Internet. Ιδανικά καλύπτεται και η πλατεία του Άνω Δάσους (στο νέο τέρμα των Α15/Β15/075/802/803), όπου ο καθένας με το user/pass awmn/awmn έχει πρόσβαση σε Internet & AWMN.

Παρακαλούνται οι μόνιμοι πελάτες του ΑΡ να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για διευθυνσιοδότηση και οι κάτοχοι άλλων ΑΡ πλησίον να με ενημερώσουν αν πρέπει να αλλάξω κανάλι.

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο ρε Γιατρέ  ::

----------


## kostasaig

koem αν θέλω να συνδεθώ πώς μπορώ???

----------


## koem

> koem αν θέλω να συνδεθώ πώς μπορώ???


Έχεις pm!

----------


## Papatrexas

απο χθες το link μας είναι down..  ::  

Το routerboard σου ωστόσο δουλεύει..  ::

----------


## koem

> απο χθες το link μας είναι down..  
> 
> Το routerboard σου ωστόσο δουλεύει..


θα μπω να του κάνω ένα restart - επί τη ευκαιρία ανέβα ταράτσα να κεντράρεις λίγο καλύτερα...

----------


## koem

O κόμβος θα είναι σήμερα ίσως και αύριο down για αναβάθμιση. Παρακαλούνται οι αγαπητοί πελάτες του AP να κάνουν λίγο υπομονή. Παρελήφθη νέο RB για περισσότερα links.

----------


## bluechris

Καλησπέρα

Είμαι συνδεδεμένος πάνω σου σαν roisbros17327 από την εταιρεία και έχουμε καλή σύνδεση... επειδή δεν ήξερα που έπρεπε να ρωτήσω ρώτησα στο γενικό chat αλλά μάλλον εδώ έπρεπε να ρωτήσω.
Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά στο thread που άνοιξα

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=40278

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pch

Από 13/2/2010 λειτουργoύν:
- η διασύνδεση pch(#3392) / skorpina(#413)
- το AP awmn-3392
Ευχαριστώ θερμά, τον Δημήτρη (#413) για την βοήθεια του.

Παύλος Χαλκιαδάκης (#3392)

----------


## papashark

Δημήτρη είσαι από τους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα στα φόρουμς και μετά εδώ μέσα ακόμα καλύτερα και είχα πάντα μέσα στην καρδιά μου.

Πάντα με το χαμόγελο και τον καλό τον λόγο, πρόθυμος για πλάκα, για καζούρα, αλλά και για σοβαρή συζήτηση.

Κουράγιο στην γυναίκα σου και υγεία στα παιδιά σου που τόσο αγάπησες και δεν πρόλαβες να χαρείς (το ένα αβάφτηστο ακόμα)

Καλό σου ταξίδι.....

----------


## senius

Μάλλον αυτό που διαβάζω, από την ώρα που το πόσταρε ο Πάνος, δεν μπορεί να το χωρέσει ο νους μου.
Έκανα πάρα πολλές ώρες να καταλάβω το νόημα.
Πρωί - πρωί, έμαθα όμως για τον Δημήτρη. Δυστυχώς.....
Προσπαθούσα να βρω το e-mail που μου είχε στείλει ο Δημήτρης πριν 5 μήνες περίπου, που ήθελε να κάνει link με τον Myth, για να το ποστάρω. Είναι ότι είχα από αυτόν.

Ειλικρινά δεν εχω λόγια να εκφράσω στο τι συμβαίνει για εναν νεαρό φίλο 31 ετών, άνθρωπο με οικογένεια με δυο μικρα παιδάκια και μάλιστα το νεότερο, αβάπτιστο.
Ευελπιστώ ο τι ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος.
Κουράγιο.

----------


## tritsako

Δεν τον ήξερα προσωπικά.
Μόνο λίγα λόγια. Καλό ταξίδι.....

----------


## john70

Τελικά τι έγινε ?

----------


## klarabel

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά τι έγινε ?


Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα ο Δημήτρης έτρωγε στα goodies με κάτι άλλους γιατρούς και έπαθε εγκεφαλικό. Από την αρχή είχε ελάχιστες ελπίδες να γλυτώσει και τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε.

----------


## john70

;-( Τι να πώ ! κρίμα !!!

Κουράγιο στην οικογένεια του .

----------


## JB172

Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα το πρωί ενημέρωσα τον PriestRunner, ο οποίος γνωρίζει αρκετά τον Δημήτρη.
Πήγε ο ίδιος αμέσως από το σπίτι του Δημήτρη και έμαθε την τωρινή κατάσταση.

Ο Δημήτρης 31 ετών βρίσκετε στον Ευαγγελισμό, κλινικά νεκρός με βαρύ εγκεφαλικό από ανεύρυσμα.

Αύριο ο PriestRunner, θα επισκεφτεί πάλι τους οικείους.

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι.

Κουράγιο στην οικογένεια του. Ας βοηθήσει ο Θεός να φέρει πίσω τον Δημήτρη.

----------


## costas43gr

Καλό κουράγιο στην οικογένειά του...τι να πούμε...κρίμα το παλικάρι.

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλό κουράγιο στους δικούς του.

----------


## ALTAiR

Μόνο θλίψη φέρνουνε τέτοια γεγονότα.
Κουράγιο στην οικογένεια.
Αν δεν έχει φύγει ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει αν και ακούγεται ακατόρθωτο απ΄ότι διάβασα.

Κρίμα, ας προσέχουμε λίγο μερικά πράγματα και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## christopher

Πολύ κρίμα για ένα νέο άνθρωπο. Τι να πεις στην οικογένεια του και τι να τους μαλακώσει...
Καλή δύναμη και ο Θεός ας φροντίσει για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## senius

```
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=364...562#post534562

"Εγκεφαλική αιμορραγία.

Ο θάνατος του όμως έδωσε ζωή σε τέσσερις συνανθρώπους μας."
Ενα αντιο στον Δημήτρη (Koem)....
```

Καλό σου ταξίδι Δημήτρη.
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.
Ας μεταφερθεί το thread στα sticky.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν τον ήξερα προσωπικά, τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του, κρίμα  :: (

----------


## universalelectronics

Τα θερμα συλλυπητήρια μου, αδικο ηταν τοσο νεος.

----------


## marius

Κριμα!!
Συλλυπητήρια και απο μενα

----------


## 7bpm

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## apollonas

Συλλυπητήρια κι απο μένα. 
Κουράγιο στην οικογένειά του.

----------


## BladeWS

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του... 

Να πω οτι όταν μπήκα στο awmn πρώτη φορά, ηταν ο πρώτος κόμβος που μου είχε δώσει internet όταν δεν υπήρχαν τόσοι proxy... 

Καλό ταξίδι

----------


## pch

Σήμερα έμαθα το τραγικό αυτό νέο και είμαι συντετριμμένος. 
Μακάρι να είναι μαλακό το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει.
Ο Θεός να δώσει κουράγιο στην οικογένειά του.
Παύλος Χαλκιαδάκης 
#3392

----------

